# What happens to an acc. in the hands of the OR



## JayPee (30 Sep 2013)

What happens when a OR takes over a bank acc. I know it is frozen but is this throughout the bankruptcy or is the acc. allowed to run albeit in the hands of the OR


----------



## Steve Thatcher (1 Oct 2013)

I advise people to set up a Barclay's bank account. That way it is never closed by the bank. The OR doesn't take control of the bank account. Some banks choose to close the account on bankruptcy. Barclays do not.

There is no interference with the bank account by the OR unless there is lots of money in it.

Steve Thatcher
[broken link removed]


----------



## lucyjames11 (4 Oct 2013)

That's a good thing to know, Thanks!


----------



## mightyfall (17 Oct 2013)

Steve,

I've just joined the forum, having read through a lot (if  not all of) the posts, and thanks for providing very valuable  information.

I have a few questions: 

1. your advice, or more correctly Brendan Burgess's advice in a thread associated with your name)  is to sell the house before moving to the UK (is this correct?). Practically, how can one sell their house before one leaves for the UK?   Surely the house sale would not complete if there was an outstanding  mortgage against it which was not covered by the sale price?

2.  My partner and I have just decided we are going to go down this route,  and probably to Northern Ireland.  My partner and are originally from  the UK - I'm from NI, and my partner's from the south-east of England.  We are not  married.  I have family in NI, and we intend to move there in the next  few months.  I know from other threads that you are saying that the  judge in Belfast is getting a bit sticky about applications, but  wondered what your initial views are on our situation, and how likely or  otherwise we would encounter delays if we were to move as a family?

3. How far back in time will the OR examine bank accounts, money coming in or going out etc, during the bankruptcy period?  

Thanks


----------



## JayPee (17 Oct 2013)

once again, thanks Steve


----------



## Steve Thatcher (18 Oct 2013)

mightyfall said:


> Steve,
> 
> I've just joined the forum, having read through a lot (if  not all of) the posts, and thanks for providing very valuable  information.
> 
> ...



Hi re the house, I keep pointing out it doesn't need to be sold. I tell people that we will hand it back (voluntarily surrender it) during the setting up the COMI process

I think that if you move as a family to the North you should be OK. You will still get a grilling and be treated like you are abusing the system, but i do think you will get your order.

The OR can examine bank accounts going back five years. But in my experience for just a normal bank account I do not think that they go through that process, as they only have £500 to process a case and it is not worth the effort in time in 99% of cases.

Steve Thatcher
www.stevethatcher.ie


----------



## Bronte (18 Oct 2013)

Steve Thatcher said:


> . I tell people that we will hand it back (voluntarily surrender it) during the setting up the COMI process


 
That might be a problem for those who seek assistance from the Irish state in relation to housing needs or allowances.  

Just something people should be aware of.


----------



## Steve Thatcher (18 Oct 2013)

Bronte said:


> That might be a problem for those who seek assistance from the Irish state in relation to housing needs or allowances.
> 
> Just something people should be aware of.




Whys is that a problem, when they are in the UK at this time. To ensure the comi is done properly they wont be taking state aid any further anyway

Steve Thatcher
www.stevethatcher.ie


----------

